# Guyver, The (1991) (series)



## ray gower (Oct 16, 2002)

*Guyver- Should they have bothered?*

I am sure there are lots of Manga readers who have read the comics and a few might even like these low budget renderings. For me it was Power Rangers (a similarly awful film!), with added blood and effects thrown out of Monkey Magic for being too primitive.

The two films: The Guyver, and Guyver- The Dark Hero, work on the synopsis that Sean Barker discovers and is in turn assimilated by an alien device that bequeaths him with advanced bio-armour, incredibly pointed elbows with which to stab people and the ability to hang horizontally in midair whilst simultaeneously running on the chest of his enemy.

Suitably equiped, he must take on the rubber mutants of the Kronos Corporation, before they can enact their ghastly plan of overcoming the human race. 

The mutants obviously have the ability to take on human forms that are prone to usual human weaknesses (like dieing when shot) and their natural forms, which aren't. Which adds a little fun trying to decide upon which of the humans has the most dangly things when it changes.

Of course there is a female scientist. Whose father is one of the mutants. She is not one herself and is unaware of the fact that 'Daddy' periodically becomes a seven foot tall rubber slug with a tassel curtain over his mouth.

These films give the worst of the 'B' Movies a good run for their money. And come close to making Power Rangers look good!


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Feb 10, 2003)

*raises hand*QUESTION!Are you talking about the Animated Guyvers or the live action one?b/c as for the Power ranger comment Im pretty sure the Animated ones were out before power rangers was ever thought of.(this is just judging from the look of the Animation)But I thought the Animated ones were quite good for what they were.the Animation,albeit old,was pretty good.the Storyline was decent.I Have yet to actually see the live action one... but its probably like most live action,not near as good.


----------



## ray gower (Feb 10, 2003)

It was the 'Live' action variants I was referring to. I've never seen the animated ones to pass comment


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Feb 10, 2003)

oh ok ^-^thanks for clearing that up.if you ever get the chance to see one of the animated ones,do so.Your opinion of guyver will most likly go up a bit


----------

